# New Shape Audi A3



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

here they are the pics ive been waiting for
The shape is much better than i'd thought as the spy pics looked grose, i hope for something more TTish but as i look at these pics the more i like








Yet the side looks very similar to my baby the only thing is that Audi have killed the 1.8T








But when the RS3 come it will either have a turbo 2.0 FSI engine or a 3.2T monster 
































What do u guys think?
PS Thanx KAK


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

Honestly I'm verrrrry disappointed. I expected more from Audi's design studio. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

OK.....It's starting to grow on me. But a what is this "sportbrake" that I keep hearing about? 


[Modified by mr_e1974, 12:17 AM 2-8-2003]


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
But when the RS3 come it will either have a turbo 2.0 FSI engine or a 3.2T monster [HR][/HR]​Rumours from: http://www.autobild.de/suche/artikel.php?artikel_id=3391&A_SESS=c83a23f016477efd25af15f13fe63fcf
S3: 280 HP
RS3: Avant 350 HP ( V6 biturbo)
From my point of vue it's very possible since actual top A3 have 180 HP and actual S3, 225. If next top A3 will have 240 HP then next S3 could have 280. As for RS3 only time could tell.....


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

I like it except for the rear-end. The taillights look like they're off of those <$10k Daewoo hatchbacks they used to sell, not an Audi. Taillights should have familiar shape and design across a model line, like some manufacturers do. With the '03 Boxsters getting taillights very similar to the 996, one would think the Cayenne would get them too, but alas no. It would really improve the look of the Cayenne's rear too if they had taillights like their sister Porsches.
Mike


----------



## Roobster (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

I expected a bit more change, and I am not sure about the shape of the rear lights. But the design is nice and clean!


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

I like everything BUT the headlights.
They look identical to the ones on the Seat IBIZA, which is a Polo sized car.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

the hood looks nice, really like the slope by the headlights.
can't wait to see the S3 and RS3
unfortunately, it seems like Audi is stretching further away from turbocharging their mainstream vehicles.


----------



## anderson (May 28, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (anderson)*

Got a scoop on the engines
Petrol
Engine BHP 0-62 Top Speed (mph) 
1.6 102 11.9 115 
2.0FSI 150 9.1 131
3.2V6 241 6.7 152 (not 'S3')
Future Petrol
Engine BHP 0-62 Top Speed (mph) 
1.8T FSI 125 ??? ??? (end of 2003)
2.0T FSI 180 ??? ??? (end of 2003)
3.2V6 FSI 280 ??? ??? (new S3 - late 2004)
3.2V6 BiTurbo 350 ??? ??? (new RS3 - late 2005)
Diesel
Engine BHP 0-62 Top Speed (mph) 
1.9TDi 105 11.8 114 
2.0TDi 140 9.5 129
As for the RS3 its going to be a monster with 350 BHP thats around 240kw


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

The interior
http://totalcar.index.hu/images/rhirek_g/audi/a3/index.php3?page=1



[Modified by sg207ptg, 8:26 AM 2-5-2003]


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (wolvie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BUT the headlights. They look identical to the ones on the Seat IBIZA, [HR][/HR]​Time for that eye exam you have been putting off. Identical?


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What do u guys think?
PS Thanx KAK[HR][/HR]​The official pics of the NEW A3 would look ok to me, if only the headlight cluster didn't scream *HYUNDAI ELANTRA*







(I know..."...let the mud slinging begin...!"







:








I definitely prefer the headlights on this pic below. If this was the final rendition, I'd definitely would've given it a thumbs up...unfortunately, that's not the case. It looks like a missed opportunity by Audi:











[Modified by VWMarco, 1:04 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## chrisgrivas (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (VWMarco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
...The official pics of the NEW A3 would look ok to me, if only the headlight cluster didn't scream *HYUNDAI ELANTRA*...
[HR][/HR]​AMEN! That's exactly what I first thought!!! Ugh. I wish I could get that image out of my head.
- chris


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (VWMarco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The official pics of the NEW A3 would look ok to me, if only the headlight cluster didn't scream *HYUNDAI ELANTRA*







(I know..."...let the mud slinging begin...!"







:
I definitely prefer the headlights on this pic below. If this was the final rendition, I'd definitely would've given it a thumbs up...unfortunately, that's not the case. It looks like a missed opportunity by Audi:
[Modified by VWMarco, 1:04 PM 2-6-2003][HR][/HR]​What he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 ( XXX 1.8T)*

nice car , i like it.


----------



## NtAsp2.8 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (VWMarco)*

I completely agree. New design looks somewhat un-inspiring, almost boring. Definately expected more from world-class car designers at Audi.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (NtAsp2.8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I completely agree. New design looks somewhat un-inspiring, almost boring. Definately expected more from world-class car designers at Audi. [HR][/HR]​On another string on this forum, someone said that the official pics of the A3 that we're seeing here are just decoys. Bottomline, I hope that rumor is true, and that the REAL final design is more along the lines of that blue car I posted earlier. Clearly, the blue car's front end and headlight clusters have far better continuity and harmonizes well with the rest of the car. I really expected better from Walter de Silva who heads Audi, Seat and Lamborghini. Now with Murat Gunak starting his job as Design Director of the VW group brands, which includes VW, Skoda and Bentley, I wonder if Gunak will upstage De Silva's design theory. Hmmm...
http://www.autonews.com/news.cms?newsId=4104


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: New Shape Audi A3 (VWMarco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What do u guys think?
PS Thanx KAK
The official pics of the NEW A3 would look ok to me, if only the headlight cluster didn't scream *HYUNDAI ELANTRA*







(I know..."...let the mud slinging begin...!"







:








I definitely prefer the headlights on this pic below. If this was the final rendition, I'd definitely would've given it a thumbs up...unfortunately, that's not the case. It looks like a missed opportunity by Audi:









[Modified by VWMarco, 1:04 PM 2-6-2003][HR][/HR]​
I agree!!!! This would have been nice to see in production. Maybe for the S3? Most likely not.


----------

